# 09 MB Century Pro Fitment



## LCAC_Man (May 7, 2009)

Interested in some sizing inputs on the Century frames, I've not riden the compact style frame but I'm very interested in a more upright riding position. I'm 6'1" with a 34" inseam, the standover on the 61cm offers more than enough clearance on this style frame, though conventional sizing puts me at 58cm....I'm interested in the larger size allowing me to run the saddle lower and take even more advantage of the frame design. Anyone in my size range have experience with this frame geometry?


----------

